# Thomas louis de victoria my view , he his simplicity in a way?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Fom my knowledge i hadden hear enought Victoria, eveen if i have 3 laments, 2 cd of motets ans missa including the one on naxos, Palestrina is to me extremely contrapuntic sounding, thus said and meaning , he play by the rule , but right good decent classical yet strangely not catchy to me, well not yet,see i have so many cd , i have to give it a spin later on in the depth, but i find his music so far so-so, not bad but not narly either, in the grey zone, he seem to pull good motets and that it for now, im fightting to sleep getting tired.

:tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

It's like Brahms and Schubert I think! Palestrina is like Brahms, Victoria is like Schubert. Both (all four, actually!) are wonderful in their own way.


----------

